# Wochenendtouren im Siebengebirge, Enduro und All-Mountain tauglich ;)



## bondibeach (24. Februar 2015)

So hier nun ein Thread für Wochenendtouren im Siebengebirge mit hohem Trailanteil passend für Bikes von 100 bis 160mm Federweg oder Fahrer die einfach eine gute Technik haben .

*Tourenstil: *All-Mountain und Enduro (50% Berg auf, 50% Berg ab), Tour wird nach Lust und Laune gemacht oder es erklärt sich jemand bereit die Tour zu den Trails zu leiten. Berg auf etwas gemächlicher, Berg ab dafür etwas schneller
*Geeignetes Bike:* 100mm - 160mm je nach Kondition und Fahrtechnik, technisch Einwandfrei
*Fahrtechnik:* Schwierige Passagen umfahrbar, viele Trails, teilweise Stufen und verblockt, kleine Rampen
*Konditioneller Anspruch: *Level 2 (30-50km, 500 bis 1000hm) bis Level 3 (50-75km, 1000 bis 1500hm)
*Kleidung:* Wetter entsprechend, Helm ist Pflicht, Handschuhe und Brille werden empfohlen
*Treffpunkt: *Je nach Lust und Laune, meistens jedoch am Park and Ride in Ramersdorf / Bonn


Wollte direkt für Sonntag die erste Tour planen und hoffe mal auf gutes Wetter.

Treffpunkt wäre der Park and Ride und Start um 11Uhr. Kilometer habe ich so an 50 gedacht bei circa 1000hm.

Gruß und bis Sonntag


----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2015)

Könntest dich TeamTomburg oder den Gemütlichfahrern anschließen, die fahren idR technischer und mit Enduros 
Jetzt am WE eher Samstag an der Ahr...

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caligula123 (24. Februar 2015)

Bin dabai


----------



## GB5 (24. Februar 2015)

Ahr und Samstags
Wo und Wann ?

@bondibeach 
Gute Idee 

Ich bin immer Freitags ab 15:15 Uhr da...


----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2015)

Termin im LMB folgt wg Samstag.
Grüße


----------



## dhenninger (24. Februar 2015)

Klingt sehr interessant. Sonntag wird bei mir zwar voraussichtlich nicht klappen, da ich ja noch kein neues Bike habe, aber ein Andermal würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen. Nachdem ich mich etwas mit dem neuen Bike eingefahren habe. Ist das auch etwas für jemanden, der technisch nicht ganz so fit ist? Umsetzen kann ich z.B. noch nicht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Februar 2015)

Ich werde mich sicher gerne mal anschließen. Den kommenden Sonntag eher nicht, weil ich mich darauf freue mal wieder u.a. mit @maxxorange eine Runde zu drehen. Aber regelmäßig reinschauen auf jeden Fall, ist ja nur ein Kiesel vom Hennefer Thread entfernt.


----------



## bondibeach (24. Februar 2015)

Ja klar ist das auch für Anfänger geeignet. Ich sage mal die Strecken werden so wie der Ho Chi Minh Pfad sein die wir vorwiegend fahren und eventuell mal ein paar Strecken mit Sprüngen die aber umfahren werden können, bzw. gut für den Anfang sind .


----------



## GB5 (24. Februar 2015)

Das Siebengebirge gibt doch mehr her als HCM Pfad.....


----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2015)

Termin Samstag nicht für Anfänger geeignet 

Grüsse


----------



## GB5 (24. Februar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin Samstag nicht für Anfänger geeignet
> 
> Grüsse



Wieso !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2015)

Thread-Titel lautet AM/Enduro... 

Das ist Samstag geplant und die Strecke ist nix für Anfänger (>Serpentinen\steil\Stufen etc).

Grüße


----------



## GB5 (24. Februar 2015)

@sun909 
Wer fährt den alles mit? bzw. Wann und Wo ist der Start (gerne auch als PM)


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Februar 2015)

Worum wird hier jetzt gebuhlt? Ich fahre bevorzugt mit Leuten, mit denen es mir Spaß macht, der Rest ist eh 99% Kopfsache.
Bondibeach hat ein Sternchen und eine A-Karte, das nächste Mal entscheidet also bin ich neugierig auf die Runde mit Bondibeach und die anderen Könner-Truppen dürfen mich auch irgendwann mal...


----------



## bondibeach (24. Februar 2015)

GB5 schrieb:


> Das Siebengebirge gibt doch mehr her als HCM Pfad.....



meinte nur vom Anspruch vergleichbar. Aber ja Siebengebirge hat sehr geile Strecken.


----------



## GB5 (24. Februar 2015)

@bondibeach 

Freue mich schon auf eine Runde mit euch..
Und ich sehe noch was NEUES....


----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Worum wird hier jetzt gebuhlt? Ich fahre bevorzugt mit Leuten, mit denen es mir Spaß macht, der Rest ist eh 99% Kopfsache.
> Bondibeach hat ein Sternchen und eine A-Karte, das nächste Mal entscheidet also bin ich neugierig auf die Runde mit Bondibeach und die anderen Könner-Truppen dürfen mich auch irgendwann mal...



Versteh jetzt grad dein Problem nicht?

Jemand fragt und kriegt dann eine ehrliche Antwort von mir...

Hat nix mit "Könner"-Truppe zu tun, sondern soll jedem Mitfahrer vorab eine Einschätzung ermöglichen, ob er Spass an dem Tag hat und nicht Gefahr läuft, mangels erforderlicher Fahrtechnik im schlimmsten Fall einen Hang runterzupurzeln. 

Dafür Tempo langsam. 

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Februar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Versteh jetzt grad dein Problem nicht?
> 
> Jemand fragt und kriegt dann eine ehrliche Antwort von mir...
> 
> ...


Bin bei dir und allen, nur darf Bondibeach zuerst ein zweites Sternchen sammeln....hab _ich_ diesmal den Smiley vergessen...und ganz am Schluß das Wort..._mitfahren_... Gruß zurück


----------



## Normansbike (24. Februar 2015)

Abo
Diesen So. Kann ich leider nicht. Wie sieht es denn am 8.3 aus?
LG Norman.


----------



## bondibeach (24. Februar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bin bei dir und allen, nur darf Bondibeach zuerst ein zweites Sternchen sammeln....hab _ich_ diesmal den Smiley vergessen...und ganz am Schluß das Wort..._mitfahren_... Gruß zurück



Was meinst du denn mit Sternchen?

Habe vor bis zum Alpencross jedes WE zu fahren wenn möglich Normansbike


----------



## Normansbike (24. Februar 2015)

ok!
Sind Knie und Ellenbogenschoner Pflicht?
Habe keine. Helm ist Logo!


----------



## bondibeach (24. Februar 2015)

Hey ne fahre auch ohne.


----------



## Normansbike (24. Februar 2015)

Wie alt ist euer Durchschnitt?


----------



## bondibeach (24. Februar 2015)

in der normalen Gruppe mit der ich meistens fahre so 27?


----------



## radjey (25. Februar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin im LMB folgt wg Samstag.
> Grüße


Hätte evtl. auch Interesse


----------



## All_mtn (25. Februar 2015)

gute Idee mit der Gruppe...bin sicher hin und wieder mal dabei.


----------



## bondibeach (25. Februar 2015)

Also bisher sind wir 5 Leute am Sonntag . Freu mich schon mega. Hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (25. Februar 2015)

bondibeach schrieb:


> Also bisher sind wir 5 Leute am Sonntag . Freu mich schon mega. Hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter


Wünsche euch vvviiiiieeeeelllllllll Spaß


----------



## quimmonco (27. Februar 2015)

Hi, komme aus Bonn und fahre seit ein paar Jahren. Hat jemand Lust, am Samstag ne Runde in Bonn und Umgebung zu drehen? Wäre Sonnatg auch noch Platz? Vg, Chris


----------



## bondibeach (27. Februar 2015)

Hey klar passt. Also Sonntag 11Uhr Park and Ride Rammersdorf.


----------



## dhenninger (28. Februar 2015)

Viel Spaß denjenigen die heute schon fahren. Die Sonne scheint, blauer Himmel, das kann nur gut werden!


----------



## bondibeach (1. März 2015)

Wetter schaut ja leider nicht so berauschend aus und die meisten haben schon abgesagt, daher fällt unser treffen heute leider aus. 

Hoffen wir auf's nächste WE.


----------



## dhenninger (2. März 2015)

Wir hatten Glück und kein Nass von oben ;-)


----------



## bondibeach (2. März 2015)

Ja Wetter war hier kurzzeitig richtig gut dann wieder bewölkt und regen erst ab dem Nachmittag. Hätten also eigentlich auch starten können. Naja :/. Gibt's schon Bilder von deinem Bike?


----------



## dhenninger (2. März 2015)

Ja, ich habe so das eine oder andere Bild. Aber neu sieht das nicht mehr aus ;-)


----------



## delphi1507 (2. März 2015)

Das kann aber doch nicht von gestern sein... Da war es doch Staub trocken... :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhenninger (2. März 2015)

Aber nur von oben *g


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. März 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das kann aber doch nicht von gestern sein... Da war es doch Staub trocken... :-D





dhenninger schrieb:


> Aber nur von oben *g


Man muss doch nicht gleich alles zeigen, was man hat, Daniel...Bild von meinem Bike von gestern Nachmittag...muss an irgendeinem Lotos-Perleffekt liegen, gibt's von Canyon aber leider auch nicht gegen Aufpreis


----------



## delphi1507 (2. März 2015)

Und warum ist der Boden unter deinem Bike nass?


----------



## dhenninger (2. März 2015)

Dank Muck-Off musste ich den Lotus Effekt nicht von Canyon dazu bestellen ;-)
Natürlich sieht mein Bike auch wieder aus, als sei "fast" nichts passiert.
Aber nimm Dir mal ein Beispiel an Deinem Bike, René. Mit dem Lotus-Perleffekt Zeugs solltest Du Dich vor der nächsten Tour selbst einsprühen


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. März 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und warum ist der Boden unter deinem Bike nass?


Nass?? Hab ich da etwas einen Bettnässer??




dhenninger schrieb:


> Dank Muck-Off musste ich den Lotus Effekt nicht von Canyon dazu bestellen ;-)
> Natürlich sieht mein Bike auch wieder aus, als sei "fast" nichts passiert.
> Aber nimm Dir mal ein Beispiel an Deinem Bike, René. Mit dem Lotus-Perleffekt Zeugs solltest Du Dich vor der nächsten Tour selbst einsprühen


Auf meine Fangopackung mag ich ungern verzichten....macht die Haut jung und wie sagte Frau mir schon...an meine Haut lass ich nur Wasser und Rene


----------



## delphi1507 (2. März 2015)

Soll ich dir das nächste mal ne pampers meiner Tochter mitbringen für das Bike nach dem trail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (2. März 2015)

Eine leere für uns und eine volle für euch beide, damit du und dein Bike nach der Tour wenigstens auch gescheit....ausschaut


----------



## dhenninger (3. März 2015)

So wie es ausgesehen hat, hätte es in der Tat eine Pampers nötig gehabt.
Bei 12 Stück wärst Du aber eine habe Packung los geworden 
Du musst die Großpackung aber dann auch während der Fahrt schön an Deinen Rucksack hängen, damit sie am Ende der our Griffbereit sind.


----------



## Frau_Draussen (3. März 2015)

Hi ich komme aus koblenz und wäre am 21/22.03.15 mal im siebengebirge  mit meinem Freund unterwegs. Wäre cool wenn jemand sich auskennt und uns paar trails zeigen kann hoffe ich hab bis dahin mein capra sonst fahr ich mit meinem xc. 
Grüße


----------



## GrüneRose (5. März 2015)

Wie sieht es denn an diesem Sonntag den 8.3. aus? Ich hab in Bonn ein Fahrtechnik Training von Ridefirst geschenkt bekommen, würde gerne davor eine (enduromäßige) Runde im Siebengebirge fahren. Muss allerdings um 14 Uhr in Bonn sein.


----------



## GB5 (5. März 2015)

Bei der Wettervorhersage… ist es besser das Siebengebirge zu meiden.. sonst droht


----------



## GrüneRose (5. März 2015)

Danke für den Tipp  Gibt es Alternativen, links- oder rechtsrheinisch?


----------



## caligula123 (6. März 2015)

Morgen um 11:00 Uhr treffen wir uns  am Park and Ride in Ramersdorf / Bonn.


----------



## bondibeach (6. März 2015)

Dabei


----------



## delphi1507 (6. März 2015)

Achtung http://trail-magazin.de/alle-infos-zum-revierguide-siebengebirge-am-7-8-maerz/


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. März 2015)

Ich seh sie schon wieder beim Lidl stehen, die Schäferhunde, Bernadiner und...wie heißt noch diese spezielle kurzbeinige Rasse...ach so, ja, Twentysixer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GB5 (7. März 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Achtung http://trail-magazin.de/alle-infos-zum-revierguide-siebengebirge-am-7-8-maerz/



Aus solchen gründen fahre ich lieber Mittwochs und Freitags


----------



## dhenninger (7. März 2015)

Nett


----------



## GrüneRose (7. März 2015)

caligula123 schrieb:


> Morgen um 11:00 Uhr treffen wir uns  am Park and Ride in Ramersdorf / Bonn.



Wie lange wollt ihr fahren? Müsste notfalls alleine zurück um  13:30 wieder am Auto zu sein.


----------



## bondibeach (7. März 2015)

So war ne nette Runde . Freu mich aufs nächste mal


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (7. März 2015)

Sorry, gelöscht, falsches Thema!


----------



## bondibeach (15. März 2015)

http://vulkanbike.de/eifel-marathon/programm/ 

jemand lust hier mit mir den Marathon zu fahren?


----------



## GrüneRose (15. März 2015)

bondibeach schrieb:


> http://vulkanbike.de/eifel-marathon/programm/
> 
> jemand lust hier mit mir den Marathon zu fahren?


Werd wohl dabei sein


----------



## All_mtn (15. März 2015)

Bin den Marathon 2011 mitgefahren und es hat sich gelohnt, Teilnahme 2015 klingt gut, wäre auch Interessiert.
Damals bin ich die Strecke mit etwas über 80km gefahren was recht hart war zum Schluss. Die Strecke ansich lohnt sich definitiv, denke wenn dann die mittler Variante für 2015.
Der rhens Marathon http://www.mtb-rhens.de/ lohnt sich auch, bin da bereits 3 mal mitgefahren. Liegt auch relativ um die Ecke. denke da meld ich mich zu 100% an. Wäre sicher auch was für dich ? euch ?


----------



## bondibeach (15. März 2015)

Jau hört sich super an. Mache ich wohl auch mit. Muss das alles mal in meinen Kalender eintragen und die Termine blocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (15. März 2015)

Sie haben sich erfolgreich zur Veranstaltung "VulkanBike Eifel-Marathon 2015" angemeldet.

Wettbewerb
Marathon - 85 km - 2000 HM (85000m)


Sonderwertungen
Ich will in der Eliteklasse starten und nicht in der Seniorenwertung

Sie haben sich erfolgreich zur Veranstaltung "16. CANYON Rhein Hunsrück MTB Marathon, Rhens" angemeldet.


Wettbewerb
Marathon (80000m)



Also Pascal da bist du ja wohl dabei mit den 85km


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2015)

Gäsbock 2015


----------



## bondibeach (23. Mai 2015)

Wollen morgen gegen 11Uhr ab dem P+R Ramersdorf und dann ein paar schöne Trails rocken. Also falls jemand bock hat einfach kommen!!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Mai 2015)

bondibeach schrieb:


> Wollen morgen gegen 11Uhr ab dem P+R Ramersdorf und dann ein paar schöne Trails rocken. Also falls jemand bock hat einfach kommen!!


Hmm, hört sich interessant an; wer ist wir und wann genau ist Start?


----------



## bondibeach (23. Mai 2015)

11 Uhr ist start, dabei sind Anh tu, Basti, noch ein Niko und Juri glaube ich. eigentlich alle bekannte gesichter.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Mai 2015)

bondibeach schrieb:


> 11 Uhr ist start, dabei sind Anh tu, Basti, noch ein Niko und Juri glaube ich. eigentlich alle bekannte gesichter.



Werde um 11 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. Mai 2015)

Gute Tour gestern, gerne wieder; hoffe, daß ihr alle wohlbehalten zu Hause angekommen seid ...


----------



## bondibeach (25. Mai 2015)

Ja war ne gute Tour. Freu mich auf die nächste


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. Mai 2015)

... hmm, ist meinem Bauchansatz vielleicht mit Photoshop beizukommen? ;-)


----------



## quimmonco (27. Mai 2015)

Hi, Chris hier. Hab ein Stumpjumper-Fully und fahre gerne Trails, gern auch etwas anspruchsvoller mit Stufen und ein paar kleineren Sprüngen. Bin aber auch für easy going zu haben.
'bondibeach: Wann fahrt Ihr wieder? Würde mich gerne anschliessen.
Cheers


----------



## bondibeach (27. Mai 2015)

Servus,

denke am Wochenende sobald gutes Wetter ist .


----------



## bondibeach (4. August 2015)

Hey Jungs und Mädels wie schauts aus am WE mit ner Tour? Siebengebirge, Stromberg, Bad Ems oder Hennef etc?


----------



## caligula123 (4. August 2015)

bondibeach schrieb:


> Hey Jungs und Mädels wie schauts aus am WE mit ner Tour? Siebengebirge, Stromberg, Bad Ems oder Hennef etc?


Am Samstag  in bad Ems bin   dabei !


----------



## damanitou (2. Oktober 2015)

Tach zusammen,

hättet Ihr einen Tip als gpx-Track für eine schöne, nicht zu anspruchlose Tour im Bonner Raum, mit technischen Singletrail-Abfahrten dabei. Können der BERZERKER- oder ENTSAFTER-Trail was?
Kenne mich MTB-technisch im Bonner Raum überhaupt nicht aus.
- Sind mit All-Mountains unterwegs
- grob 15-40km
- Schwierigkeit S0-S2

Herzlichen Dank und Grüße
Martin


----------



## michaelklahn (10. Oktober 2015)

ist der Sonntagstermin noch aktuell?


----------



## Blades (10. Oktober 2015)

damanitou schrieb:


> Können der BERZERKER- oder ENTSAFTER-Trail was?



@damanitou Wo sind die denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michaelklahn (10. Oktober 2015)

Kannste bei den GPSies nachschauen, hab mir das grad mal angeguckt....
Da ist von allem was dabei aber ob das so der Hammer ist?! 
Da kann man sich auch selber die Tour stricken. 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ysyjusfptqycuwtt&language=pl
so sieht das bei den GPSies aus
ist aber nichts besonderes


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Oktober 2015)

michaelklahn schrieb:


> Kannste bei den GPSies nachschauen, hab mir das grad mal angeguckt....
> Da ist von allem was dabei aber ob das so der Hammer ist?!
> Da kann man sich auch selber die Tour stricken.
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ysyjusfptqycuwtt&language=pl
> ...


Nur das keine trailnamen sind...
Da hat nur jemand seine kompletten runden entsprechend benannt...


----------



## michaelklahn (10. Oktober 2015)

Also Trails sind da:
Tretschbachtal, Wolkenburg, Ofenkaul, Geisberg, Nachtigallental. Teilweise aber gegen die Spassrichtung!
Meine Reihenfolge wäre Wolkenburg von Margatethenhöhe hoch, hinten wieder runter , dann zum Geisberg zum Milchhäuschen dann durch die Ofenkaul. Video Traumpfade


----------



## shmee (20. Oktober 2015)

Vorsicht vor den beiden Trails, das sind Trailrunden von Trailrunnern (Freunde von mir), die laufen all die schönen Sachen hoch, da werdet ihr keinen Spaß haben. Also, es sei denn, ihr steht auf Trails hochfahren.


----------



## michaelklahn (25. Oktober 2015)

das sind doch die sportlichen die immer erschrocken wegspringen wenn man brüllt "keine Bremse!" und ich dachte immer die stehen da am Wegrand und klatschen Beifall und grölen vor Begeisterung!?!

Ich versuch beim nächsten mal freundlich zu Grüßen...


----------



## shmee (25. Oktober 2015)

Also da der ein oder andere von denen früher Downhill unter anderem auch in den 7 Bergen gefahren ist, werden die mit Leuten auf MTBs glaub ich keine Probleme haben.


----------

